# Possible Food Poisoning??



## D.C.F. (Nov 23, 2017)

Need a little help...
I put my Boston Butt on the Traeger last night at 11pm and put it on the "smoke" setting. My plan was to wake up and 3 to check the internal temp and wrap it in foil if I was at 165f. I slept through my alarm and woke up at 5:30 instead. When I checked it the Traeger temp was showing at only 115f for some reason and the internal temp of the Butt was 135f. That's 6 and a half hours with a low internal temp of a pork butt. I am a huge freak when it comes to food poisoning. I don't feel like getting all of my thanksgiving guests that will be here in 6 hours food poisoning. Is my butt still edible as long as I get it up to 195-200f or did I let it sit at a low temp for too long and ruin it?


----------



## tallbm (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

I personally would toss it out and chalk it up to a learning experience.
The safety rule of thumb with meat that has not been properly cured with cure #1, is that an Internal Temperature (IT) between 40-140F in 4 hours is the danger zone.  You want to exceed 140F before the 4 hour mark.

Unfortunately you are in risk of violating that rule.  Wish I had better news for you.

If you can get a fresh turkey (14 pounds or less) from the grocery store and an injectable marinade, you can smoke it at 325F or higher and have it done in less than 4 hours or so.  That might be just in time.  

Best of luck!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2017)

You are just fine....   eat it...   You can finish cooking it to an IT you like...   200 ish for pulling...  or what ever....
Here's table that shows approved time and temperature for pasteurizing meats...

To translate this chart, as an example if the meat Internal temperature is 130 deg. F, then holding it at that temperature for ~118 minutes, the food borne pathogens will be well within the safe limits or dead...  
When I use these charts, I hold the meat at or above the designated time and temperature, for an extra 30-60 minutes as insurance....  You need to be sure your thermometer is accurate...  You do not want it reading high...   If your therm is reading 132 and the REAL temperature is 128, you are in trouble for sure....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 23, 2017)

Didn't you know that the smoke setting is a low temp usually under 200?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Didn't you know that the smoke setting is a low temp usually under 200?



Is that "smoke setting" intended for me ?????


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2017)

A chart that may be easier to read....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 23, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Is that "smoke setting" intended for me ?????


Oh.. no.. He set his Treager for more smoke instead of higher to cook the meat. I think smoke settings will give the most smoke but it only heats to like 190°. That is partly why his pork was only at 135 or whatever after so long.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2017)

OK...  Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2017)

Dave got you covered.




tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I personally would toss it out and chalk it up to a learning experience.
> *The safety rule of thumb with meat that has not been properly cured with cure #1, is that an Internal Temperature (IT) between 40-140F in 4 hours is the danger zone.  You want to exceed 140F before the 4 hour mark.*
> ...



*My Friend...This is not a personal attach, meant to make you look bad, or intended to offend you. *Your post just reminded me to Clarify the Rule to save some panic and wasted meat. Thanks so much!...JJ

This RULE, a Guideline actually, is the most frequently misquoted and misused info on SMF. More perfectly good meat has gone in the garbage at the hands of this," GUIDELINE " then from folks cleaning their Refer.
*
Rules* have set parameters that cannot be exceeded...*Guidelines *set useful control points that need an action or review but leaves the operator to interpret data and decide on action based on variables and changes.
*
Here is the 40 to 140 in 4 Guideline...

Uncured Meat that is not Intact as in Ground, Injected*, Boned/Rolled &Tied or have multiple Punctures to insert flavorings, should be cooked at a temperature, 225+, that will get the Internal Temperature from 40 to 140 degree in 4 hours.
*
If the Meat, a Pork Butt, Beef Brisket, Etc, is Intact, other than Therm Probe, it don't matter if the IT takes 4 hours or 24 hours to get above 140!!!The interior of muscle is Sterile, so there is no Bacteria to worry about.
The reason for the term Guideline over Rule is because if the meat takes 4 hours and 5 minutes to reach 140, or 4.5, 5 or even 6 hours, is all lost? NO! We add variables that need consideration. Bacteria rapidly grows to Unsafe Levels in, " The Danger Zone, 40 degrees to 140 degrees, " *Only under PERFECT conditions. *Bacteria need the right Temp, Moisture Level, sufficient Food and Time to grow. Remove, reduce or affect any of these and growth slows or stops. Like most of us, bacteria don't just jump out of bed and go to work. If conditions go from one of no growth to a condition that sustains growth the bacteria need time, often hours to Wake up and start multiplying This is called the " Lag Time " before growth. Then they need more time to grow from a few to dangerous levels. Additionally, where one type can still survive at the extreme of 140, many others slow or stop growing at temps as low as 120 degrees and are killed at 130 degrees if held there for sufficient time. Are THESE bacteria an issue if we run over 4 hours? NO again, they were dead an hour or so ago. Now add ingredients that Inhibit Bacterial Growth like Salt, Sugar, Alcohol and Acid, with a Wet or Dry Brine, Marinade, even Injected*** and the 4 hours can be exceeded by a couple hours with no concern. *(*Injecting Chicken or Beef Broth is more of a concern, than injecting a high salt brine or marinade that contains salt, sugar, acid or alcohol.)*

Yes, we need to Cover our Butts and assume ANY or all types of bacteria may be on the meat and Handle it properly, watch smoker and internal temps, be aware of and follow "Guidelines".
Yes, we are here to learn, teach and help each other. However if you are going to tell a member in a panic to, " Toss that DEADLY meat out! ", based on a Guideline...You better Know what the 40 to 140 in 4 Guideline is and if YOU are unsure, reassure the panicked member to hang in there, that we can help and pass the question on.

You want a good " RULE "...It is *NOT*, " When in Doubt, Throw it out. " *At SMF the Rule is, " When in Doubt, PM somebody that KNOWS the answer! "...JJ

*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks for the chart Dave!
And well written JJ, Thank-you!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks Al. Gonna make it a Sticky in Food Safety....JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2017)

Good idea JJ!
Thanks again!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2017)

Dave, JJ good info, and thanks for making it a sticky. 
Chris


----------

